# CoX - "Error decompressing data! Corrupted installer?"



## ladystormcrow (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

After using an iBook for many years, I recently bought a new Sager laptop running Windows 7, thinking it was time to have something more powerful. Today I tried installing "City of Heroes" (I've never played it before, but I'm curious), and it ran through the installation process fine until about 3/4 of the way through, when it displayed the error message: "Error decompressing data! Corrupted installer?" There was no error code, just the message, and then the installation stopped. 

What can I do? Part of the reason I bought the new laptop was so I'd be able to play games, and I really want this to work!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,

It looks like your disk may be scratched. Try cleaning the disk and installing again. If that doesn't work then try installing on another computer - if that works then it's your computer which is making the error appear, not the disk.


----------

